# Biometrics for FLR (M) Visa



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello again everyone!
I am trying to complete the FLR (M) visa now and one of the questions asks if I have had my fingerprints taken as part of a previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad. Since I got them taken for my fiance visa, I am going to write that I have. It then asks me the name in which I made the application, the date of application, the place at which the application was made, and the british diplomatic post if the application was made abroad. I know the name and address of the place at which the biometrics were taken, but I do not remember the exact date - sometime in early October, possibly late September. I also do not know what to write for the british diplomatic post, because I got my biometrics taken at a U.S. Citizens and Immigration Services building, not a British embassy. 
Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Do you still have your email with the date of your biometric appointment? That might help.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I was actually just able to find my appointment date a couple of seconds ago, by reading old skype conversations. I am still stuck on this british diplomatic post thing though. Any ideas?


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Does it say on your email the name of the office or its address? I'm actually having the same appointment tomorrow and I wrote the name of the British Embassy Mexico City, since that's where I did the biometrics.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

cts27 said:


> Does it say on your email the name of the office or its address? I'm actually having the same appointment tomorrow and I wrote the name of the British Embassy Mexico City, since that's where I did the biometrics.


It asks the place, and then it also asks the British diplomatic post, so I thought I would write down the address and name of the office in Miami where I did the biometrics for the place, but I am stuck on what to write down for the British diplomatic post. As I understand it, the British diplomatic post means British embassy, but I did not get my biometrics at a British embassy. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Well, for the place I just wrote Mexico City, and for the British diplomatic post I wrote British Embassy Mexico City. The application seems really vague and not as helpful as the online one for the fiancée visa since my husband and I had so many questions. I'm really nervous about tomorrow since you never know what to expect and I wish you good luck to you too! I think I read your other thread about going away for a honeymoon outside the UK, but as I understand it, if you're already married and decide to travel outside the UK, your fiancée visa won't be valid anymore since you're already married, so is recommended to wait after your FLR (M) is successful, wait for your biometric residence permit and then do honeymoon arrangements.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

cts27 said:


> Well, for the place I just wrote Mexico City, and for the British diplomatic post I wrote British Embassy Mexico City. The application seems really vague and not as helpful as the online one for the fiancée visa since my husband and I had so many questions. I'm really nervous about tomorrow since you never know what to expect and I wish you good luck to you too! I think I read your other thread about going away for a honeymoon outside the UK, but as I understand it, if you're already married and decide to travel outside the UK, your fiancée visa won't be valid anymore since you're already married, so is recommended to wait after your FLR (M) is successful, wait for your biometric residence permit and then do honeymoon arrangements.


Okay, thank you so much!!! I'll be thinking of you tomorrow and wishing you luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Hello again everyone!
> I am trying to complete the FLR (M) visa now and one of the questions asks if I have had my fingerprints taken as part of a previous UK immigration application made in the UK or abroad. Since I got them taken for my fiance visa, I am going to write that I have. It then asks me the name in which I made the application, the date of application, the place at which the application was made, and the british diplomatic post if the application was made abroad. I know the name and address of the place at which the biometrics were taken, but I do not remember the exact date - sometime in early October, possibly late September. I also do not know what to write for the british diplomatic post, because I got my biometrics taken at a U.S. Citizens and Immigration Services building, not a British embassy.
> Thank you very much in advance!


The name of the British diplomatic post abroad is British Consulate General in NYC, where your applied to for your visa.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> The name of the British diplomatic post abroad is British Consulate General in NYC, where your applied to for your visa.


Thank you Joppa, I kind of love you right now!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

But isn't it asking about the place were the biometrics were taken instead of where we send the documents with the application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

cts27 said:


> But isn't it asking about the place were the biometrics were taken instead of where we send the documents with the application?


Have just looked at FLR(M) form and in 6.2. you enter Consulate in NYC as diplomatic post where you made your visa application, and just put a line in 6.4 under diplomatic post as your biometrics were taken at a US Application Support Center.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Have just looked at FLR(M) form and in 6.2. you enter Consulate in NYC as diplomatic post where you made your visa application, and just put a line in 6.4 under diplomatic post as your biometrics were taken at a US Application Support Center.


Will do, thank you!


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Mine weren't taken in the US, though. And I didn't answer 6.2 since I answered NO on 6.1 so I skipped to 6.3 and then did 6.4

This is confusing.


----------



## aja293 (Sep 6, 2011)

Joppa said:


> Have just looked at FLR(M) form and in 6.2. you enter Consulate in NYC as diplomatic post where you made your visa application, and just put a line in 6.4 under diplomatic post as your biometrics were taken at a US Application Support Center.


Actually though, isn't 6.2 about the places where you made applications in other names? I have not made an application in another name, so I thought I would skip to 6.3 and 6.4, where it just asks if you have had biometrics taken before. Have I understood the application incorrectly?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

aja293 said:


> Actually though, isn't 6.2 about the places where you made applications in other names? I have not made an application in another name, so I thought I would skip to 6.3 and 6.4, where it just asks if you have had biometrics taken before. Have I understood the application incorrectly?


Two people with different circumstances are replying at the same time. The questions are quite straightforward. Answer 6.2 if you used maiden name to apply for your fiancée visa and are now applying in married name for FLR. In 6.4 enter the venue of where your biometrics were taken. If it was at British embassy/consulate, enter its details too. If it wasn't (e.g. US Application Support Center), just put a line through it.


----------



## cts27 (May 3, 2011)

Hi aja! I'm not sure if I'm giving the correct advise, but for 6.4 in the last question about the British post, I went with my instinct (or what I understood in the question) and wrote British Embassy, Mexico City, not Consulate NYC. I went to my appointment today and was gladly successful so maybe it was the right answer to write down? Anyway, I hope this doesn't confuse anyone since I just wanted to share my experience and I understand it might be different from other applicants.


----------

